# useless trees are useful



## Oroles (Dec 23, 2010)

a customer called me to remove a tree; it was taking up space and it was useless to him;
long story short, I made it useful.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 23, 2010)

Ha! Nice job!


----------



## twoclones (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice. Next time carve a chamber pot under the chair to make it even more useful


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 23, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice. Did he give ya a bonus for the thinking seat?


----------



## rwilk (Jan 1, 2011)

We have people all the time that want to leave their stumps or we can't get our grinder to them. I need to start carving and charging

real cool...


----------

